# Load Shedding India Vs Pakistan



## Jade



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## yyetttt

1/3 houses in India don't have electricity, along with regular blackouts, life has become hell for a normal Indian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

jellodragon said:


> 1/3 houses in India don't have electricity, along with regular blackouts, life has become hell for a normal Indian


Watch the video above...then rant..,

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## s1lencer

good one


----------



## livingdead

Shinde did not resign, he was promoted. 
But it was not his fault, so it does not matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arushbhai

jellodragon said:


> 1/3 houses in India don't have electricity, along with regular blackouts, life has become hell for a normal Indian


 You shouldnt be talking when Pakistan is facing the worst loadshedding ever. Please dont talk

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## karan.1970

nice.. enjoyed it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fazlu

Are we really that desperate ? "Loadshedding- India vs pak" ?!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

Fazlu said:


> Are we really that desperate ? "Loadshedding- India vs pak" ?!



Watch the video and than review your post.


----------



## WAR-rior

Ha Ha. Azizi Rocks maan !


----------



## INDIAISM

*I have seen that people use to fight on that ''Mine's Bigger then yours'' but here matter is different here people are fighting on 
"Mine is shorter then yours"....*





I was talking about Loadshedding you dirty mind nymphomaniac Freaks....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eik_pagall

Pyary Pakistan ki Pyari batien 
*Bijli aa Gaye*


----------



## pakistanitarzan

This is why India and Pakistan will never be friends, ever, ever again! Because for most people in India and Pakistan who wants to be friends, that dream is ruined by a few people who make everything "India VS Pakistan"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

I think people are over reacting without going thru the video.. THe video is just a couple of things that the presenter feels India does better and Pakistan should try and learn.. Nothing wrong in it.. If we both learn from each other, both will end up being better than what we are..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

Ok, so last year I was in Pakistan. The light would keep going out every hour.

So I'm playing my cousin's playstation 2 out of boredom. The world cup was going on so I was playing cricket 07 on his play station. 

So every time I would set the match with India with my select players.Ok, so every time I would be spanking the Indians, and all of a sudden the ********* light goes off. 

The light problem was not a big issue for us because like many other Pakistanis we had a generator.


The problem was that when light would go out, the match where I am defeating India in a humiliating manner keeps getting reset. 

I was so pissed off with that and the heat, that I instantly grabbed my cousin and told him we were leaving for the North. So at 11 pm me and my cousin were on a daewoo bus heading towards Lahore.


----------



## Roybot

Haan tu video games main hi frustration nikal le apni, we all saw who got spanked in the real world cup


Also,

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## karan.1970

RazPaK said:


> Ok, so last year I was in Pakistan. The light would keep going out every hour.
> 
> So I'm playing my cousin's playstation 2 out of boredom. The world cup was going on so I was playing cricket 07 on his play station.
> 
> So every time I would set the match with India with my select players.Ok, so every time I would be spanking the Indians, and all of a sudden the ********* light goes off.
> 
> The light problem was not a big issue for us because like many other Pakistanis we had a generator.
> 
> 
> The problem was that when light would go out, the match where I am defeating India in a humiliating manner keeps getting reset.
> 
> I was so pissed off with that and the heat, that I instantly grabbed my cousin and told him we were leaving for the North. So at 11 pm me and my cousin were on a daewoo bus towards Lahore.



While I can neither suggest a practical solution to solve Pakistan's electricity problem, nor a psychological one to address your need to compensate something by beating India in a playstation game rofl, the problem of match getting interrupted by power failures can be easily remedied by purchasing a UPS or an electric inverter that will ensure uninterrupted power supply to your console

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RazPaK

Roybot said:


> Haan tu video games main hi frustration nikal le apni, we all saw who got spanked in the real world cup
> 
> 
> Also,



This was before our final. I saw the final in Islamabad, with hundreds of gunshots in the air after the loss.


----------



## RazPaK

@ Royboy.

The last world cup, you guys won from cheating. True story.


----------



## Paan Singh

yaar sach mein...pakistanis dont have an idea how much corrupt india is....i feel like crying n very sad after watching these videos..they are praising the most corrupt govt in history of india



RazPaK said:


> @ Royboy.
> 
> The last world cup, you guys won from cheating. True story.



nahin yaar...

83 mein bhi aisey hi jeetey they....kyun sharminda karte ho yaar....T 20 ka bhi paise deke kharida tha...
teri roney ki aadat ni jaani

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## karan.1970

RazPaK said:


> @ Royboy.
> 
> The last world cup, you guys won from cheating. True story.



Khisiyaani billi khambaa noche

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RazPaK

Indians fixed the world cup and now they are trying to brag. LOL


How about you guys try not to cheat?


----------



## Nitin Goyal

RazPaK said:


> Indians fixed the world cup and now they are trying to brag. LOL
> 
> 
> How about you guys try not to cheat?



any proof of that....juts like in case of pakistani trio...who have just completed their jail...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mjnaushad

Jade said:


>




Didn't watch the video but someone claimed yesterday that No indian is interested in Pakistani shows and dont watch it. .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingkobra

There are perks of living in Mumbai and i enjoy them to fullest

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GujuratiPakistani

I think Pakistan was cheating in the world cup, not India. God did the right thing to Pakistan, making it lose the World Cup. After all, Pakistan is seen as a hub for match fixing, that's why no one wants to play in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## newdelhinsa

There is nothing in the video which puts an academic argument to compare electricity supply situation of India and Pakistan. The Guy was simple pulling Pakistan's policy makers and to make his point be received fast and upfront by public in Pakistan he gave reference of India with positivity, in the discussion. Indian positivity stimulate Pakistan to match and compete.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mjnaushad

> Not that one is proud of most of our TV shows, they still dominate Pakistani TV.
> 
> In fact, more than our movies. That is what is making the maulavi here froth at the mouth.
> 
> 
> *
> In fact, we don't know the name of a single Pakistani TV show.
> *
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/curren...ls-too-hostile-pakistan-18.html#ixzz231ecp9WO




 ..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

RazPaK said:


> Indians fixed the world cup and now they are trying to brag. LOL
> 
> 
> How about you guys try not to cheat?



Are you going to share any proof kiddo?? Or are you going to wait for the right time like your minister Rehman Malik

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

karan.1970 said:


> Are you going to share any proof kiddo?? Or are you going to wait for the right time like your minister Rehman Malik



Every Pakistani knows that Giliani sold out the team. It is not news for us.


----------



## Roybot

RazPaK said:


> @ Royboy.
> 
> The last world cup, you guys won from cheating. True story.



Bhai mere, remind me who is locked up in British prison for match fixing again?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## KRAIT

RazPaK said:


> @ Royboy.
> 
> The last world cup, you guys won from cheating. True story.


Yup, we used directed electromagnetic waves to affect the brain circuitry of the opposite team players and it was done at peak when we played against Pakistan. This technique was developed by DRDO after 30 years of research which was done under the ruse of LCA. DRDO recently released a white paper after taking a patent on it.

Now beat this conspiracy theory.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

Krait,sab zaid hamid ka asar hai, for the betterment of Pakistani society he should be banned there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GujaratiPakistani

Pakistan has less electricity problems then India as a whole, but all of Pakistani public is affected by loadshedding and such, while in some spots India has 24/7 electricity and in some, no electricity.


----------



## KRAIT

arp2041 said:


> Krait,sab zaid hamid ka asar hai, for the betterment of Pakistani society he should be banned there.


Actually for betterment of Indian security, he should be openly supported

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kumarkumar1867

RazPaK said:


> Indians fixed the world cup and now they are trying to brag. LOL



Great Conclusion Genius !! If I am not wrong You concluded this from your Video Games Adventures & Skills.

So you think it was fixed??? Your Team which was out of mainstream cricket fought like a Proud Army of Gladiators to reach semi-finals but couldn't make it there was a part of fixing?? Afridi Sir/other team mates cried in stadium was just a drama according to you?? Shame on people like you who disregard the efforts the jazba your team showed to reach final.

Ok lets agree to your point.Indians fixed the world cup for country's honour & Pakistanis or Green Team sold their "Imaan" for $$$ for accepting humiliating defeat for nation. Then its again shame for you & your nation which cannot provide its sportsmen the honour & $$$ they deserve.

Or Shall I thank you that atleast you didnt disown your TEAM like PA/GOP did with soldiers in Kargil ??




> How about you guys try not to cheat?



We are taking you on horns & defeating you in every ODI we face each others since WC 2004.
How about accepting INDIAN TEAM ROCKS & PAKISTAN TEAM SUCKS for once?? 

Just accept it today, tommorrow you will feel better than you ever felt since WC Semifinal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GujaratiPakistani

,kumar

Pakistan has won more matches than India.


----------



## ajtr

yahan kon seworld cup ki baat ho rahi hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

ajtr said:


> yahan kon seworld cup ki baat ho rahi hai?


2011........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kumarkumar1867

arp2041 said:


> Krait,sab zaid hamid ka asar hai, for the betterment of Pakistani society he should be banned there.


 
Nope he should be sent to India, we can have his shows here. 
I bet log har jagah ticket kharidkar dekhenge LAAL TOPI ko & the collected money (which i guess will beat collection of DABANG or ROWDY RATHORE) should be sent to Pakistan as aid to improve their electricity generation infrastructure as we are good neighbours 

Diplomacy ki Diplomacy & Entertainment ka Entertainment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

GujaratiPakistani said:


> ,kumar
> 
> Pakistan has won more matches than India.


At that time we were fixing the matches, remember Azharudin, Jadeja etc. So no wonder you won a lot...

Hum Indians bahut cunning hain, regular matches isliye haarte hain taaki jab hum T20 world cup aur One day world cup main tumhe haraye to koi doubt naa kare. Ye ek conspiracy hai. Think over it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajtr

u mean cricket 2011 worldcup???


KRAIT said:


> 2011........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farisriaz

good saying Mr Krait

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kumarkumar1867

GujaratiPakistani said:


> ,kumar
> 
> Pakistan has won more matches than India.



Yeah I know but that was before 2 decades, Imran Bhai, Waqar, Wasim, Saeed Anwar , Javed Bhai, Inzy Bhai ke zamane mei. Ab woh zamana gaya dost. Its 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajtr

KRAIT said:


> At that time we were fixing the matches, *remember Azharudin, Jadeja etc.* So no wonder you won a lot...
> 
> Hum Indians bahut cunning hain, regular matches isliye haarte hain taaki jab hum T20 world cup aur One day world cup main tumhe haraye to koi doubt naa kare. Ye ek conspiracy hai. Think over it.


That was one good decision GOI took by forcing BCCI to stop playing at sharjah coz dawoow ibrahim was making money from ind-pak matches by fixing most of those and diverting the money in terror network.still i feel indian cricket is not free of underworld grip.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GujaratiPakistani

kumar, 

Pakistan still has won more matches than India... Admit it bro.


----------



## PoKeMon

ajtr said:


> yahan kon seworld cup ki baat ho rahi hai?



Kisi ki bhi karlo.... har ek mai india jeeta hai. lol......what a troll comment i made

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

if i were to become pm of india i'll dissolve bbci itself and will make india stop playing cricket.it generates lot of terror funds.



GujaratiPakistani said:


> kumar,
> 
> Pakistan still has won more matches than India... Admit it bro.


chalo admit kar liya.ab tassali karo aur shanti se baitho.idhar problem cricket ki nahi usse generate hone wali black money ki hai.so main point pe concentrate karne do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kumarkumar1867

GujaratiPakistani said:


> kumar,
> 
> Pakistan still has won more matches than India... Admit it bro.



Aaare When did I denied it??
Boss, woh generation alag thi ab alag generation hain. 
Indian cricket team is totally changed after Saurabh Ganguly's cricket Captainship.

And here we were talking about world cup 2011.Now dont tell me you are losing all 11 out of 11 world cup matches we played in worldcups because you won more matches than India in our Grandpa's times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## get straight

Jade said:


>



another video proof india is becoming shupar powar


----------



## gslv mk3

get straight said:


> any video proof india is becoming shupar powar


Much better than people who doesn't have 
1.A space programme
2.A skyscraper
3.A car manufacturer
4.A proper indigenous locomotive

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

gslv mk3 said:


> Much better than people who doesn't have
> 1.A space programme
> 2.A skyscraper
> 3.A car manufacturer
> 4.A proper indigenous locomotive


Don't do it, don't fall for the bait....as long as your opponent is in denial, you have the edge over them. 

What should matter to you is what rest of the countries think and why they are making alliances and trade relations better with India, Middle East, Americas, Europe, Africa, ASEAN, Australia, Russia and even China. Lets try to close the gap with China which should be our target. .....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## get straight

gslv mk3 said:


> Much better than people who doesn't have
> 1.A space programme
> 2.A skyscraper
> 3.A car manufacturer
> 4.A proper indigenous locomotive



much better than being toiletless nation, largest open air Defecation and where there are so many poor people, rather than spending on poor people india finds rather spending on ICBMs and fail tanks, fail military projects


----------



## third eye

Why must anything & everything be ' Versus".

now must we compete in load shedding too ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

get straight said:


> much better than being toiletless nation


If that delusion makes you feel happy.....keep it


> Don't do it, don't fall for the bait....as long as your opponent is in denial, you have the edge over them.
> 
> What should matter to you is what rest of the countries think and why they are making alliances and trade relations better with India, Middle East, Americas, Europe, Africa, ASEAN, Australia, Russia and even China. Lets try to close the gap with China which should be our target. .....
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/politi...edding-india-vs-pakistan-4.html#ixzz0VdBDQAeF


That's true...We should Aim for matching China...But I was Thinking about some people here who think that there nation is sooo developed when compared to india...
Like this one here...
http://www.defence.pk/forums/economy-development/198359-indian-journalists-writers-share-eye-opener-stories-pakistan-visits.html
I have given proper answers there too...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GujaratiPakistani

^^ Unlike you, I have been both to India and Pakistan. Sweden tourists have even said Pakistan is moreclean than India. I have noticed that Pakistan's roads are much wider and cleaner than India's, I have also noticed not much men in Pakistan whistle at girls, compared to India. I have also noticedthere is more poverty on the streets of India than Pakistan, and I have also noticed there is no defecatation on Pakistan's roads compared to India. (no offense) I have noticed the police in Pakistan are more willing to help, and I have also noticed the people in Pakistan are more willing to help. I have noticed there is more security in Pakistan than in India, and I have also noticed trash cans on the side of the roads in Pakistan, but not in India. I have noticed the seas in India are more polluted than Pakistan, and I have also noiced that the air India is more toxic than in Pakistan. You cannot compare with China as they are ahead of India 50 years, and even Pakistan is ahead of you 20 years.


----------



## KRAIT

get straight said:


> much better than being toiletless nation, largest open air Defecation and where there are so many poor people, rather than spending on poor people india finds rather spending on ICBMs and fail tanks, fail military projects


Is your favorite color Pink....I think you will have that as a gift from all Indians...



GujaratiPakistani said:


> ^^ Unlike you, I have been both to India and Pakistan. Sweden tourists have even said Pakistan is moreclean than India. I have noticed that Pakistan's roads are much wider and cleaner than India's, I have also noticed not much men in Pakistan whistle at girls, compared to India. I have also noticedthere is more poverty on the streets of India than Pakistan, and I have also noticed there is no defecatation on Pakistan's roads compared to India. (no offense) I have noticed the police in Pakistan are more willing to help, and I have also noticed the people in Pakistan are more willing to help. I have noticed there is more security in Pakistan than in India, and I have also noticed trash cans on the side of the roads in Pakistan, but not in India. I have noticed the seas in India are more polluted than Pakistan, and I have also noiced that the air India is more toxic than in Pakistan. You cannot compare with China as they are ahead of India 50 years, and even Pakistan is ahead of you 20 years.


Can you post the last ten years statistics of number of tourists to India ? Why do they come in this dirty country where as there is a good clean country on our west side. No offence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GujaratiPakistani

@KRAIT

India has a vbrant culture and millions of people. Western people like seeing the naievety of Indians, and to see who they once ruled. On top of that they want to see the Taj Mahal, and the disguting conditions in India


----------



## KRAIT

GujaratiPakistani said:


> @KRAIT
> 
> India has a vbrant culture and millions of people. Western people like seeing the naievety of Indians, and to see who they once ruled. On top of that they want to see the Taj Mahal, and the disguting conditions in India


..you are funny....good to have you on this forum. The westerners are bad people. Thank you buddy. You opened my eyes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

GujaratiPakistani said:


> ^^ Unlike you, I have been both to India and Pakistan. Sweden tourists have even said Pakistan is moreclean than India. I have noticed that Pakistan's roads are much wider and cleaner than India's, I have also noticed not much men in Pakistan whistle at girls, compared to India. I have also noticedthere is more poverty on the streets of India than Pakistan, and I have also noticed there is no defecatation on Pakistan's roads compared to India. (no offense) I have noticed the police in Pakistan are more willing to help, and I have also noticed the people in Pakistan are more willing to help. I have noticed there is more security in Pakistan than in India, and I have also noticed trash cans on the side of the roads in Pakistan, but not in India. I have noticed the seas in India are more polluted than Pakistan, and I have also noiced that the air India is more toxic than in Pakistan. *You cannot compare with China as they are ahead of India 50 years, and even Pakistan is ahead of you 20 years*.



I was about debunk some nonsence in your posts, but the bolded part has made my day!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gslv mk3

GujaratiPakistani said:


> I have noticed that Pakistan's roads are much wider and cleaner than India's


ha ha ha lol...see this for now







> I have also noticedthere is more poverty on the streets of India than Pakistan


Really?compare per capita income..



> and I have also noticed there is no defecatation on Pakistan's roads compared to India.


banned topic-toilets


> I have noticed there is more security in Pakistan than in India, and I have also noticed trash cans on the side of the roads in Pakistan, but not in India.
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah ...bomb blasts daily in pak
> 
> 
> 
> . You cannot compare with China as they are ahead of India 50 years, and even Pakistan is ahead of you 20 years.
> 
> 
> 
> China is a decade ahead of India(in any field) and Pakistan is 3 decedes behind India(in any field)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karan.1970

GujaratiPakistani said:


> Even Pakistan is ahead of you 20 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BJP*

GujaratiPakistani said:


> ^^ Unlike you, I have been both to India and Pakistan. Sweden tourists have even said Pakistan is moreclean than India. I have noticed that Pakistan's roads are much wider and cleaner than India's, I have also noticed not much men in Pakistan whistle at girls, compared to India. I have also noticedthere is more poverty on the streets of India than Pakistan, and I have also noticed there is no defecatation on Pakistan's roads compared to India. (no offense) I have noticed the police in Pakistan are more willing to help, and I have also noticed the people in Pakistan are more willing to help. I have noticed there is more security in Pakistan than in India, and I have also noticed trash cans on the side of the roads in Pakistan, but not in India. I have noticed the seas in India are more polluted than Pakistan, and I have also noiced that the air India is more toxic than in Pakistan. You cannot compare with China as they are ahead of India 50 years, and even Pakistan is ahead of you 20 years.



So you are trying to proof that you also have an attribute of noticing?? 

Good!!

Now start try noticing correctly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

gslv mk3 said:


> ha ha ha lol...see this for now



Just a correction,Overall Pakistani roads is better than India.

GCI Roads


----------



## GujaratiPakistani

@gslv mk3

Like they say, ignorance is bliss.
Check it out - The Ugly Indian

That one wide road has 100 small counterparts. As I said, unlike you I have been to both India and Pakistan.

Our per capita income is mostly the same. But you shouldn't measure per capita income in India as it's just GDP divided by population, not a good measurement in India where 600 million poor reside who live under 36 rs/ a day.

China is ahead of you 5 decades bro. There was one time ( ancient time) when India (broken kingdoms) could compare with China, but that time is gone. Be thankful to Mughals they strenghtened Indian economy.

And Pakistan, as I said, I've been to both India and Pakistan, I know the ground realities, and I can safely say India is 2 decades behind Pakistan in infrastructure.


----------



## gslv mk3

GujaratiPakistani said:


> @KRAIT
> 
> India has a vbrant culture and millions of people. Western people like seeing the naievety of Indians, and to see who they once ruled. On top of that they want to see the Taj Mahal, and the disguting conditions in India


150 minutes from Delhi to Agra




Oh yes and they must have seen disgusting things like
1.glass and steel delhi international airport(which you dont have)
2.swank delhi airport metro express(which you dont have)
3.the huge delhi gurgaon expressway(which you dont have)
4.modern glass towers of gurgaon(which you dont have)
5.delhi metro(which you dont have)
6.modern buses(which you dont have)
7.lots of upcoming skyscrapers(which you dont have)
India is a very disgusting place

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

GujaratiPakistani said:


> @gslv mk3
> 
> Like they say, ignorance is bliss.
> Check it out - The Ugly Indian
> 
> That one wide road has 100 small counterparts.


here is one that runs through my village..









> Our per capita income is mostly the same. But you shouldn't measure per capita income in India as it's just GDP divided by population, not a good measurement in India where 600 million poor reside who live under 36 rs/ a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 600 million poor?wasn't it 90% poor?
> Most of Below poverty line Families in my village own TV,good mobile phones,good houses etc....they are BPL coz govt do not have any way to know there proper income...
> at max india has 30% poverty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China is ahead of you 5 decades bro. There was one time ( ancient time) when India (broken kingdoms) could compare with China, but that time is gone. Be thankful to Mughals they strenghtened Indian economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5 decades...lol in next 10 years we are going to build 6 new cities want to see one?
> here GIFT city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4000 km of high speed rail,more than 4000km of semi high speed rail, a lot of new expressways,metro and monorail systems will be built for 22 and 12 cities respectively,our own manned space mission and regional jet
> *Since you are ahead of us by 20 years this is what pakistan did by 2000 am I right?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Pakistan, as I said, I've been to both India and Pakistan, I know the ground realities, and I can safely say India is 2 decades behind Pakistan in infrastructure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First make a proper rail line or a modern airport or a metro system...then only come here to talk
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

Jade said:


>


wat purpose the video serves?


----------



## Paan Singh

ajtr said:


> wat purpose the video serves?



oye gtalk pe aao


----------



## gslv mk3

Paan Singh said:


> oye gtalk pe aao





> I was about debunk some nonsence in your posts, but the bolded part has made my day!
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/politi...edding-india-vs-pakistan-5.html#ixzz0Vcxxl3Fk


i didn't


----------



## karan.1970

ajtr said:


> wat purpose the video serves?



comic relief

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ajtr

karan.1970 said:


> comic relief


at the expense of???????


----------



## Mirza Jatt

funny video...but the topic is kiddish..just like when Pakistanis open a thread on Indian toilets.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sab

Aur kya kya dekhna parega defence.pk me....we have already discussed Indian Army vs Pakistan Army; IAF vs PAF, Tejas vs JF 17, Height :India vs Pakistan ....even Penis size......now load shedding....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Syama Ayas said:


> Just a correction,Overall Pakistani roads is better than India.
> 
> GCI Roads



At the expense of Railways. Even per sq km and per person paved road connectivity is more in India. 

Pakistan has more % of paved road giving better road quality rating but still amount of paved road is 12 times larger in India compared to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fan cleaner

how much electricity indian railways consume?


----------



## Bhairava

Syama Ayas said:


> Just a correction,Overall Pakistani roads is better than India.
> 
> GCI Roads



That link says Indian airport infrastructure is better than China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Bhairava said:


> That link says Indian airport infrastructure is better than China.


 
Must be because of China having great number and more percentage of small airports, same in the case of comparing road of India and Pakistan.


----------



## arp2041

fan cleaner said:


> how much electricity indian railways consume?



first change ur avatar, it is unduly consuming electricity

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

I thought this would be problem when I went to Kerala. But it wasn't bad at all. It would go off for like 5-15 mins a day. I can live with that.


----------



## zeroboy

loooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## turbo charged

considering 700 million households in india dont have latrines at home.....

that means electricity problem in india will get much worse if 700 million latrines are built in each home and each latrine has atleast one bulb....add central heating and stuff.....that can send india into an unlimited blackout......

thats probably one of the reasons why indian govt isnt interested in building latrines......cause that will cause energy short fall.


----------



## Erhabi

KRAIT said:


> Yup, we used directed electromagnetic waves to affect the brain circuitry of the opposite team players and it was done at peak when we played against Pakistan. This technique was developed by DRDO after 30 years of research which was done under the ruse of LCA. DRDO recently released a white paper after taking a patent on it.
> 
> Now beat this conspiracy theory.








how about this one?


----------



## my2cents

turbo charged said:


> considering 700 million households in india dont have latrines at home.....
> 
> that means electricity problem in india will get much worse if 700 million latrines are built in each home and each latrine has atleast one bulb....add central heating and stuff.....that can send india into an unlimited blackout......
> 
> thats probably one of the reasons why indian govt isnt interested in building latrines......cause that will cause energy short fall.



It is not a laughing matter but as a result of rapid population growth. Look at this statistics..........

Today 2.5 billion people, including almost one billion children, live without even basic sanitation. Every 20 seconds, a child dies as a result of poor sanitation. That's 1.5 million preventable deaths each year.
Source: Water Supply and Sanitation Collaborative Council (WSSCC)


----------



## OrionHunter

jellodragon said:


> 1/3 houses in India don't have electricity, along with regular blackouts, life has become hell for a normal Indian


 Really? That's news to me. You seem to be knowing more about India than Pakistan! Hmmm...Afghan poppy seems to have become a favorite pastime nowadays!


----------



## IFB

Only 3-4 hrs power supply in rural tamil nadu beat that pakistan


----------



## KRAIT

Malik Abdullah said:


> how about this one?


No one takes IndiaTv seriously but I think its good strategy/ Bouncer are part of game.


----------



## harpoon

Kerala back to loadshedding..one hour... half hour during day and half hour during night.


----------

